# AE Expression



## derpretender (5. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein frage. 
Gibt es eine möglichkeit ein Expression auf eine 3D Textebene so anzuwenden, dass sich diese nur hoch runter und vor zurück bewegt?
Mit dem Wiggle Expression funktioniert das nur in alle Richtungen. Vieleicht weiß jemand eine Lösung.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Grüße
derpretender


----------



## axn (5. März 2006)

Folgende Expression auf "Position" der Textebene setzen, und Wiggle anwenden.


```
y=position[1];
z=position[2];
[300,y,z]
```

mfg

axn


----------



## derpretender (6. März 2006)

Zuerst einmal Vielen Dank.

Ich habe das mal so probiert. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bis jetzt mit den expressions noch nicht so viel gearbeitet habe. Wenn ich jetzt den Wiggle expression dahinter (in Zeile 4) anwende, wackelt es immer noch in alle Richtungen. Aber ich denke, dass ich da einfach was falsch mache. Könntest du das vielleicht noch ein wenig ausweiten? Wie gesagt arbeite ich noch nicht sehr lange mit den expressions.

Nochmal Vielen Dank.

Schönen Gruss
derpretender


----------



## axn (6. März 2006)

Entschuldige, ich dachte du verwendest die Wiggle-Funktion (Verwackeln) aus dem Fenster-Menü. Das ist natürlich keine Expression, es werden statt dessen Keyframes gesetzt. Wenn du die Pro-Version hast, dann steht dir diese Funktion zur Verfügung. Ist dem so, und benötigst du nicht speziell die Wiggle-Expression, dann verwende diese Funktion. Dabei überschreibt oben beschriebener Code den Wert der Keyframes in X-Richtung. Es lässt sich aber sicherlich auch ein Weg für die Wiggle-Expression finden...

mfg

axn


----------



## derpretender (7. März 2006)

Hallo,

kein Problem. Konntest du nicht ahnen.

Kurze Beschreibung was ich vor habe. Ich möchte Einblendungen generieren, die zufällig wackeln bzw. eigentlich springen. Der Effekt der bei dem Wiggle Expression entsteht gefällt mir sehr gut, nur sollte er anstatt in alle Richtungen zu springen/wackeln nur nach oben - unten und vor - zurück springen/wackeln.

So in etwa wie hier.

http://www.prosieben.de/show_comedy/bullyparade/videoparade/a_k/004/index.php

Kino Trailer: U-Bahn (ganz unten). So wie  am ende "Jetzt im Kino".

Vieleicht hast du ja eine Idee. Wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm.
Trotzdem vielen dank für deine Bemühungen.

Schönen Gruss
derpretender


----------



## Mark (7. März 2006)

Hi derpretender!

Ich hoffe, ich mißverstehe Dich nicht, aber Du kannst als Expression
	
	
	



```
[160,random()*50-25+120,random()*50]
```
 - wobei 160 und 120 für 320x240 gelten - benützen, um den Layer per Zufall in Y und Z um max 50 Pixel "springen" zu lassen.
> Breite/2, random()*max_Y-max_Y/2+Höhe/2, random()*max_Z

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## axn (7. März 2006)

Ist klar, es gibt aber wie gesagt für diesen Verwackel Effekt zwei Herangehensweisen. 1. Die Expression, und 2. Die Funktion über Menü "Fenster" - "Verwackeln". Zweite gibts aber glaub ich nur in der Pro-Version. Wenn du die hast, solltest du die Funktion für deine Animation nutzen, und mit obiger (alleinstehender) Expression das Wackeln in X-Richtung blockieren, indem du einen Wert fest setzt (z.B. 300). Hast du die Pro nicht, sag nochmal bescheid, ich hab gestern schon probiert eine Lösung zu finden, es aber aus unklaren Problemchen nicht hin bekommen, dann würd ich noch mal nachdenken, oder jemand anderes weiß bescheid. Ich geh auch meine ersten Java Schritte...

mfg

EDIT:
Jetzt ist der hier och noch schneller... 
Damit wird die Kontrolle über die Frequenz aber kompliziert...


----------



## Mark (7. März 2006)

Hi axn!





> Damit wird die Kontrolle über die Frequenz aber kompliziert...


Jupp, das hüpft schon ganz heftig umher 
Man könnte aber ja die Expression in Keys umwandeln und die Animation strecken 
Auch das Nutzen der Positionswerte durch eine zweite Expression, die nur z.B. bei jedem zehnten Frame den Wert überträgt, wäre denkbar.
Oder aber man nutzt gleich den eingebauten "wiggle":
	
	
	



```
[160,wiggle(5, 50, 1, .5, time)[1],wiggle(5, 50, 1, .5, time)[2]]
```
...aber da kenne ich mich mit den Werten nicht wirklich aus:
Property / wiggle(freq, amp, octaves = 1, amp_mult = .5, t = time)

Hach, sooo viele wunderbare Möglichkeiten ... wer mag da noch Keys von Hand setzen 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## axn (7. März 2006)

Genau diese "[1]" habe ich mit der eingebauten Wiggle Expression nicht benutzt, und mich gewundert, warum er ununterbrochen gefehlermeldet hat... Die sind doch dort eigentlich unnütz... Und die Idee alles in Keys zu wandeln ist natürlich auch nett...

Jaja, Ok, darfst schneller sein...


----------



## Mark (7. März 2006)

Hi!





> Die sind doch dort eigentlich unnütz...


Nunja, "wiggle" liefert halt ein drei-dimensionales Array für x,y,z ... wird schon seinen Sinn haben (sonst bräuchte man drei "wiggles" und es ist fraglich, in wie weit sich da die z.B. die Frequenzen überschneiden könnten; so ist hinzu die "Amplitude" dreidimensional). Mit [0],[1],[2] kann aber ja jede Dimension direkt angesprochen werden...

So gesehen - weiß nicht, ob obige wiggles gleiche Werte liefern -, wäre
	
	
	



```
wig = wiggle(5, 50, 1, .5, time);
[160, wig[1], wig[2]];
```
sicherlich "besser"... 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## axn (7. März 2006)

Ja stimmt, logisch.. Schön.

Danke. mfg axn


----------



## derpretender (8. März 2006)

Wow. Vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge.

Ich werde alle mal durchprobieren.

Bis dann. Und nochmal VIelen Dank.

Grüße
derpretender


----------

